# Need ideas for a Friday night dinner....



## CassieKate (Jun 12, 2007)

for my Father in Law and his wife.  They are coming in from Ft. Lauderdale Florida and I want to do something special.  I'm just tired of what I usually do


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 12, 2007)

without knowing what you "Usually do" I`m sure someone will replicate this, so a little more detail would be good 

how about a nice Chicken Curry with plenty pilau rice, and keema naan bread with riata ?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2007)

you could start with what's in season, and maybe available locally.

we're gonna need some more direction, cassie-k8.

what do you usually do, and what do you think you might be capable of?

our iron chef will give you recipes that only a pro could pull off. someone like me will give you a recipe that your dog could make.

umm, wait, that didn't sound right. well, you know what i mean...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree with everyone else at this point - we need a bit more info.


----------



## Spoiled Rotten (Jun 12, 2007)

One of my favorite meals is oven fried rice, boneless skinless chicken breasts cooked in zesty italian dressing, peas, carrots and a spring roll (egg roll) with a nice roll.   Dessert is usually carrot cake or a trifle or apple pie.

A nice salad is always nice to start off and full of strawberries this time of year, also almonds, golden raisins.


I have recipes if you want any.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jun 12, 2007)

CassieKate said:
			
		

> for my Father in Law and his wife.  They are coming in from Ft. Lauderdale Florida and I want to do something special.  I'm just tired of what I usually do



Well I don't know how good you are with fusion cooking, but I have company coming over tonight and have put a menu of what I'm doing tonight over on the Tuesday 6/12 meal thread that's gonna be pretty spectacular.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 12, 2007)

When in doubt, you can't beat good old chicken, especially when you have a different twist that's so easy, quick and delicious. I got this recipe from one of my favorite restaurants. It's been a best seller on their menu for more than 40 years, with good reason. Check it out!  

*Chicken Ajíllo, El Charro*
*(Chicken with Garlic and White Wine)*

makes 4 servings
1 3 to3 ½ pound chicken, cut into 16 pieces
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 heads garlic (Use all the cloves, peeled but whole)
1 cup dry white wine
sea or kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

1. Rinse the chicken in cold running water and thoroughly dry it with paper towels. Using a meat cleaver or poultry shears, cut the chicken into 16 pieces. Leave the bones IN!

2. Make a mixture of sea or kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper in a small bowl. Sprinkle this mixture generously over the chicken pieces.

3. Warm a large sauté pan over medium-high heat and put in the olive oil.
When the oil is hot but not smoking, add the chicken pieces and brown well on all sides. (You want to make sure the oil is hot enough that the chicken pieces will make a sizzling sound as you put them into the pan. This ensures that the chicken will sear immediately and the juices will stay inside!)
4. After you have turned over all the chicken to brown on the other side, add the garlic and turn the temperature down low to let it sauté for a few minutes. Make sure the garlic does not get brown at all.

5. Add the wine. Bring the mixture to the boil. Reduce the heat—to medium, not too low—and let simmer until the wine has almost evaporated, and has made a caramel-like sauce in the pan.

Serve with Saffron Rice or Home-Made Potato Chips.

Wine Tip: A Spanish Rioja or American Zinfandel (red) complements this dish wonderfully.

You could start with some green olives that you doctor up with slivers of garlic and lemon zest and a drizzle of really good olive oil, served in the living room with a glass of Spanish sparkling wine (called Cava, it's really light, inexpensive and yummy on a hot summer's evening).

I like green beans with slivered almonds for a green side, and then a mixed green salad with a Sherry vinaigrette.

It all looks like you worked so hard, but it's really easy, even for a new cook.


----------



## mycereals (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll try the:
*SPANISH RICE*

(Sufficient to Serve Six) 
1 small onion 
2 Tb. butter 
1-1/2 c. steamed or boiled rice 
1 c. chopped meat 

1/2 c. meat stock or gravy 
1/2 c. canned tomatoes 
2 Tb. grated cheese 
1/4 c. stale crumbs 
Chop the onion and brown it in butter. Mix well the browned onion, rice, chopped meat, stock or gravy, and tomatoes, and pour all into a buttered baking dish. Then sprinkle the cheese and crumbs on top of the mixture and bake for 1 hour in a slow oven.

What do you say?

Give it a try,

Cheers,
RICE VARIETIES AND STRUCTURE


----------

